# 37 days to go!



## Stitch147 (Apr 6, 2017)

I set myself the challenge of completing 10 organised charity walks this year, so far I'm signed up to 8. 
In 37 days time I complete my first one, which will be the London Moonwalk. I'm completing the 26.2 mile marathon distance and hoping to finishing in under 9 1/2 hours.
This lot (and a few other bits) turned up today which makes it all the more real that its not far away!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2017)

Really good luck STITCH !    Well done


----------



## grovesy (Apr 6, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 6, 2017)

I've made the decision today to be brave, go with the flow and do it in a decorated bra!!! Originally i was going to wear a t shirt but thought sod it, I'm gonna be brave and get my wobbly bits out for the walk!!! If all else fails, people will be looking at my tattoos and won't notice my wobbly belly too much!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 6, 2017)

Very best of luck Stitch .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 6, 2017)

Best of luck!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 7, 2017)

Good luck Stitch.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2017)

Terrific Stitch, good for you!  Hope there are no blisters this time!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Terrific Stitch, good for you!  Hope there are no blisters this time!


Fingers crossed. Will be thoroughly checking shoes before this time.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

24 days to go!!! Training has been good and the shoes that I am wearing on the night are nice and comfy, not had a single blister (fingers crossed I don't get any on the night!). My start time is about 9.30pm. I've done over night marathon walks before and its definitely the tiredness that gets to you. I'm just waiting for the last couple of bits to turn up and I will get my bra decorated, hopefully at the weekend. Just been ready the joining materials for the night and they provide you with a small pasta meal before the walk, hopefully this will fuel me up for the walk. I've got my peanut butter protein bars ready for the night, just in case I need that extra bit of energy to get me to the finish line. Really looking forward to this now, but a bit nervous at the same time.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> 24 days to go!!! Training has been good and the shoes that I am wearing on the night are nice and comfy, not had a single blister (fingers crossed I don't get any on the night!). My start time is about 9.30pm. I've done over night marathon walks before and its definitely the tiredness that gets to you. I'm just waiting for the last couple of bits to turn up and I will get my bra decorated, hopefully at the weekend. Just been ready the joining materials for the night and they provide you with a small pasta meal before the walk, hopefully this will fuel me up for the walk. I've got my peanut butter protein bars ready for the night, just in case I need that extra bit of energy to get me to the finish line. Really looking forward to this now, but a bit nervous at the same time.


I think people often underestimate what a huge challenge the marathon distance is, Stitch, because we hear so much about it - but it is pushing even a fit and healthy person to the limit and beyond, and I really applaud you for stepping up to the challenge!  Sounds like your preparations are going well, I hope that the cameraderie of your fellow competitors helps you around, as I am sure you will help others reach their goals


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

This will be my third walking marathon distance. It certainly is a challenge and one not to be taken lightly! My first one I done took 10 hours 46 mins, the second one 8 hours 26. I'm happy if I get to the finish line! I tend to hit a wall after about 20 miles and the last few miles are always the hardest.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm gonna be brave and get my wobbly bits out for the walk!!!


These days I have fewer wobbly bits & the ones I have would be safely tucked into my shorts... Best of luck to you & I am in admiration to your commitment.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm happy if I get to the finish line! I tend to hit a wall after about 20 miles and the last few miles are always the hardest.


I know exactly what you mean!  In my first marathon I hit the wall at 16 miles, and it's quite scary when you think you still have ten miles to go!  I made it though


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> 24 days to go!!! Training has been good and the shoes that I am wearing on the night are nice and comfy, not had a single blister (fingers crossed I don't get any on the night!). My start time is about 9.30pm. I've done over night marathon walks before and its definitely the tiredness that gets to you. I'm just waiting for the last couple of bits to turn up and I will get my bra decorated, hopefully at the weekend. Just been ready the joining materials for the night and they provide you with a small pasta meal before the walk, hopefully this will fuel me up for the walk. I've got my peanut butter protein bars ready for the night, just in case I need that extra bit of energy to get me to the finish line. Really looking forward to this now, but a bit nervous at the same time.


Understandably so Stitch  - you're amazing  - you must be very fit to walk all those miles no matter how long it takes you  - I imagine you grit your teeth towards the end of the overnight marathon but we will be shouting & screaming words of encouragement throughout the night - and for the final stage when the finish line is in sight  - I wish you every bit of good luck that you deserve  - take good care of those feet of yours Stitch. x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Understandably so Stitch  - you're amazing  - you must be very fit to walk all those miles no matter how long it takes you  - I imagine you grit your teeth towards the end of the overnight marathon but we will be shouting & screaming words of encouragement throughout the night - and for the final stage when the finish line is in sight  - I wish you every bit of good luck that you deserve  - take good care of those feet of yours Stitch. x
> WL



I know you'll all be supporting me along the way, even though you'll all be tucked up in bed! I will post up start and finish line selfies! I'll also be taking pics as I go round and will do a full report the next day (hopefully, if I'm awake enough!)


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 23, 2017)

Its done! Just finished decorating my bra ready for the Moonwalk. This time in 3 weeks I will be on my way home after walking 26.2 miles around London at night in my rather fancy bra! I must be nuts!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow that's amazing Stitch  - I have to say it looks very glam  - you'll stand out from the rest  - have you put any battery operated fairy lights on it  - i can't quite see? Best of luck  - have faith in you to cross the finish line no matter how long it takes you  x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 23, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Wow that's amazing Stitch  - I have to say it looks very glam  - you'll stand out from the rest  - have you put any battery operated fairy lights on it  - i can't quite see? Best of luck  - have faith in you to cross the finish line no matter how long it takes you  x
> WL


I haven't got lights on my bra as the battery packs add extra weight, but thinking of having some round my bum bag, that way battery pack can go easily in there.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I haven't got lights on my bra as the battery packs add extra weight, but thinking of having some round my bum bag, that way battery pack can go easily in there.


Great idea Stitch  fairy lights only normally take 2 AA batteries - not too heavy for you to carry around with you x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (May 1, 2017)

12 days to go! Went on my last long training walk today. Just under 20 miles done. Shorter walks between now and the big night. Popped into Holland and Barret on my way home and got a couple of snacks that I know will give me the extra energy I will need on the night. Not a single blister in sight either. Fingers crossed it will be the same on the night too.


----------



## Amigo (May 1, 2017)

Massive respect Stitch and sending as much support as that bra with bells on! The most I've ever done is a 20 mile walk and I got blisters after 17! That was a very long time ago though. Now the great outdoors is the distance between the house and the car!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 1, 2017)

As each day passes I am becoming more & more excited for you Stitch and I wish you all the very best of luck   - have confidence in you that you will complete the course no matter how long it takes you tho I guess you would like to achieve a faster time  - you're doing the training to put you in good stead & in good shape for the big day  keep up the good work ......and I love your ever so fancy bra  - an extra income maybe? You could make a mint! Good luck Stitch x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (May 1, 2017)

I'm not too worried about time, as long as I finish! I'd be happy to finish in under 9 hours though. Looking forward to adding the medal to my growing collection.


----------



## Amigo (May 1, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm not too worried about time, as long as I finish! I'd be happy to finish in under 9 hours though. Looking forward to adding the medal to my growing collection.



Well even if you have to come in like that gorilla man on your hands and knees, I know you'll do it girl!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 1, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm not too worried about time, as long as I finish! I'd be happy to finish in under 9 hours though. Looking forward to adding the medal to my growing collection.


You'll do it Stitch  - think positive and you'll be rewarded with another medal x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (May 7, 2017)

This time next week I should be almost home after completing the London Moonwalk (it will take me longer than normal to get home due to no trains!). I'm nervous about taking part but also excited at the same time. I've just been sorting out my bag ready. I think I've got everything I need. I just hope its a dry night.


----------



## grovesy (May 7, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> This time next week I should be almost home after completing the London Moonwalk (it will take me longer than normal to get home due to no trains!). I'm nervous about taking part but also excited at the same time. I've just been sorting out my bag ready. I think I've got everything I need. I just hope its a dry night.


Good luck. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Davo (May 7, 2017)

I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## Flower (May 7, 2017)

Wishing you well on the Moonwalk Stitch 


Stitch147 said:


> it will take me longer than normal to get home due to no trains!)


 Can't you get TfL to put a special train on for you after all that walking?


----------



## Stitch147 (May 7, 2017)

Flower said:


> Wishing you well on the Moonwalk Stitch
> 
> Can't you get TfL to put a special train on for you after all that walking?


If only, its greater Anglia that's the problem. The last part of my journey will be about an hour on a bus rather than 15 mins on a train!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 7, 2017)

Sending more good luck wishes to you Stitch xx
WL


----------



## Lindarose (May 7, 2017)

Lots of luck for next week Stitch. You've worked so hard preparing with all the walking plus bra decorating as well. Looks fab  
Will miss seeing you in the pub at the meet but know you've got to stay sober!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 12, 2017)

One more sleep to go!!!
Despite slipping over on my way to work this morning and ending up with a grazed and bruised knee, I am still determined to get to that finish line on sunday morning. I will post up a start line and finish line selfie on the day and will do a report on the night at some point on sunday. I will have my camera with me so will take pictures as I go.

For anyone that wants to sponsor me, here is a link to my just giving page.

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Donna-Sarjant2


----------



## PhoebeC (May 12, 2017)

Hope you are okay after your slip! 
Good luck! 
The bra is really ace!!


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2017)

Hope your knee does not hinder the walk.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2017)

I hope all goes well Stitch! Good luck, I hope the knee doesn't cause you any issues


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 13, 2017)

All the best for today @Stitch147


----------



## Kaylz (May 13, 2017)

Good luck for later @Stitch147  x


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2017)

Thanks all. Knee feels fine today.


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

Very best for tonight Stitch. Conserve all your energy today


----------



## grovesy (May 13, 2017)

Hope the walk goes well.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2017)

Hope everything goes well Stitch!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Sending more good lucks your way Stitch - hope the weather stays warm & dry and your knee behaves x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 14, 2017)

Well it's 01.30am thinking of you Stitch and cheering you on from my bed  Hope you got off to a good start. x
WL


----------

